# phpSysinfo and Webmin displaying negative memory usage



## Simba7 (Nov 21, 2011)

I find it strange that both Webmin and phpSysInfo is displaying negative memory usage.


```
Memory Usage     Type                Usage    Free      Used             Size
                 Physical Memory     -293%    3.89 GiB  -3042964.00 KiB  1012.07 MiB
                 Disk Swap              0%    5.00 GiB  0.00 KiB         5.00 GiB
```

It's also displaying the memory size wrong since it has 5GB of RAM in the box. Is there a way to fix this or do I have to add something to the kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

Simba7 said:
			
		

> It's also displaying the memory size wrong since it has 5GB of RAM in the box.


I'm guessing it tries to store the number of bytes in a 32 bit integer, which is likely to overflow. This could result in a negative number.


----------

